# texas conventions



## squibbles (Feb 17, 2010)

what conventions are here in texas, im eager to go but after june is when ill be able to, what are scheduals and prices?


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 17, 2010)

Furry Fiesta occurs every year in February up in Dallas. Pre-reg at attendance level is $35.


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, I believe Furry Fiesta is the only official Texas Furry convention, though several cities have furmeets.


----------



## squibbles (Feb 18, 2010)

wheres the nearest fur meet?


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Feb 18, 2010)

To Italy?  I have no idea, you'd have to look around.


----------



## squibbles (Feb 19, 2010)

maybe something thats an hour or so away from where im at, cuz im literally in nowhere ville.


----------



## midnight_skyhawk (Feb 25, 2010)

How far is an hour away from Italy, or what town is an hour away?


----------

